# FPS Probleme mit/durch G-Sync?!



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe Probleme mit meinem "neuen" Monitor, dem Asus PG 278QR (mit G-Sync, 120Hz, WQHD).
Er wird zusammen mit einem BenQ (ohne G-Sync, 60Hz, FullHD) über meine Grafikkarte (GTX 770) betrieben.

Der Asus ist als Hauptmonitor ausgewählt und wird mit 120Hz betrieben und WQHD.
G-Sync ist für Vollbild- und Fenstermodus aktiviert.
V-Sync logischerweise in allen Spielen deaktiviert.

Meine Probleme möchte ich anhand von 3 Spielen (Diablo 3, CS:GO, Heroes of Newerth (das bessere LoL) erläutern.
Meine FPS lasse ich durch den eingebauten FPS-Counter anzeigen (und testweise damals auch MSI Afterbruner)

Diablo 3
Das Spiel hat in den Auflösungseinstellungen, direkt die eine Herzangabe mit dabei
2560 x 1440 x 60
2560 x 1440  x 85
2560 x 1440  x 100
2560 x 1440  x 120 <--- gewählte Auflösung

trotz der gewählten 120Hz bekomme ich ziemlich genau die hälfte, also 60FPS.
Dieses Phänomen setzt sich bei den anderen Hz fort, womit ich bei 60Hz ungefähr bei 30-35FPS lande.
Auch bei niedrigerer Auflösung bleibt das Phänomen das Gleiche.
Hinzu kommt, leichtes Tearing, dass was durch G-Sync eigtl. genau verhindert werden soll...
Deaktiviere ich G-Sync, limitiere meinen Monitor auf beispielsweise 85Hz und wähle die entsprechende Auflösung, gibt es keine Tearingeffekte.

CS:GO
Hier habe ich schon alles versucht um das Tearing in den Griff zu bekommen.
Lasse ich den Monitor mit 120Hz laufen, mit eingeschaltetem G-Sync und limitiere die FPS in Game auf 120 (fps_max 120), gibt's moderates bis starkes Tearing.
Ohne fps_max bzw mit fps_max 300, selbiges Problem.
Limitiere ich die in Game FPS auf 60 mit selben Einstellungen kein, bis kaum Tearing. Was bringt dann aber noch G-Sync, wenn ich selbst limitieren muss?
Deaktiviere ich G-Sync, limitiere meinen Monitor auf beispielsweise 85Hz, limitiere die FPS in Game auf 85 gibt es keine/kaum Tearingeffekte.

HoN
Da das Spiel kaum einer kennt und die Technik nicht ausgereift ist, möchte ich hierzu nur sagen, dass es ähnliche Probleme wie bei Diablo 3 gibt.
Die FPS sind mit G-Sync häufig "halbiert" 30-60FPS. Schalte ich (was überhaupt kein Sinn macht) V-Sync in Game an (mit G-Sync) bekomme ich plötzlich 70-90FPS oder höher.

Aktuell habe ich G-Sync deaktiviert und meinen Monitor auf 85Hz limitiert, da ich in den meisten Spielen eh nicht mehr FPS rausholen kann und mir dann wenigstens die V-Sync Option bleibt.

Was sagt ihr zu den beschriebenen Problemen?
Mache ich was grundsätzliches falsch, oder könnte das G-Sync Modul einen Fehler haben?

G-Sync sollte die FPS doch mit meiner Hardware synchronisieren, wieso erhalte ich also deutlich weniger FPS MIT G-Sync ?!
Und vor allem teilweise exteremes Tearing, das durch deaktivieren von G-Sync meist verschwindet.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

Stöpsel mal deinen Zweitmonitor ab.
Wenn Tearing zu sehen ist, funktioniert Gsync in dem Moment nicht --> ob wenig tearing oder viel, ist dabei egal --> Wenn Tearing zu sehen ist = kein Gsync aktiv.


----------



## claster17 (20. November 2017)

Wieso läuft der Bildschirm nicht mit 165Hz oder kann die GTX770 das gar nicht ausgeben?



Thrale schrieb:


> Lasse ich den Monitor mit 120Hz laufen, mit eingeschaltetem G-Sync und limitiere die FPS in Game auf 120 (fps_max 120), gibt's moderates bis starkes Tearing.



Hier musst du die FPS auf höchstens 115 limitieren, damit G-Sync noch greifen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2017)

Die 770 kann das nicht.


----------



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

der 165Hz-Modus ist ein OC-Modus, den ich nicht ausprobiert habe, aber wie JoM79 schreibt kann die GTX770 das nicht mal.
Ist ja eigentlich auch irrelevant oder?

das mit dem unter 120 stellen habe ich auch schon in einem G-Sync and CS:GO "how to" gelesen und probiert, hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.
Das Problem setzt sich ja auch in anderen Spielen wie beschrieben fort.

Das mit dem 2. Monitor ausstecken versuche ich zuhause, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich das schon getestet hatte und nichts half.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2017)

Wieso nutzt du nur 120Hz? Denn laut Datenblatt kann der Monitor 144Hz und 165Hz OC.

Hier noch detaillierter:


> **Signal Frequency
> HDMI:30~140KHz(H)/ 24~60Hz(V)
> DP (Normal):34~222KHz(H)/ 30~144Hz(V)
> DP (Overclock):34~240KHz(H)/ 30~165Hz(V)


Quelle: ROG SWIFT PG278QR | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland

Normalerweise muss du dazu sorgen das die FPS die max. und die minimalen Hz nicht über- oder unterschritten werden.
Denn außerhalb dieser Bereiche Funktioniert G-SYNC nicht.

G-Sync limitiert normal keine FPS, es stellt die HZ nur an die erreichbaren FPS an.
Limitieren musst du in diesem Sinn selbst damit die FPS nicht über die maximale möglichen Hz übersteigen.

Ansonsten bekommt man auch jede Grafikkarte klein, nur weil du G-Sync hast bedeutet es nicht das du die Settings dazu auf volle Pulle einstellen kannst.
Muss hierbei halt schauen das du über den 30 FPS bleibst, besser um die 60 FPS und mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. November 2017)

Stelle im Ndivia-Treiber zusätzlich Vsync an, im Spiel immer aus. Es "überschreibt" nicht G-Sync sondern sorgt für weniger Mikroruckler. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Damit wäre die Framerate ans G-Sync-Maximum gedeckelt. An der grenze kann es aber noch immer zu stellenweisen Tearing kommen, daher klopft man hier ein Framelimit Hz-2 rein. Bei CS:GO also nicht 120, sondern 118.

Mit den Einstellungen sollte alles rund laufen.


----------



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

so habe ein par Bilder angehangen.
Wie man sehen kann, kann ich maximal 120Hz auswählen.
Die gelben Zahlen, sind die Zahlen, die mir der Monitor als FPS anzeigt, ist aber eine Art Overlay und wird bei Screenshots nicht erfasst.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Stöpsel mal deinen Zweitmonitor ab.


Habe ich gemacht, bringt nichts.



claster17 schrieb:


> Wieso läuft der Bildschirm nicht mit 165Hz oder kann die GTX770 das gar nicht ausgeben?
> Hier musst du die FPS auf höchstens 115 limitieren, damit G-Sync noch greifen kann.


siehe oben und habe ich versucht :/



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt du nur 120Hz? Denn laut Datenblatt kann der Monitor 144Hz und 165Hz OC.
> 
> Hier noch detaillierter:
> 
> ...


siehe oben 



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Stelle im Ndivia-Treiber zusätzlich Vsync an, im Spiel immer aus. Es "überschreibt" nicht G-Sync sondern sorgt für weniger Mikroruckler. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
> 
> Damit wäre die Framerate ans G-Sync-Maximum gedeckelt. An der grenze kann es aber noch immer zu stellenweisen Tearing kommen, daher klopft man hier ein Framelimit Hz-2 rein. Bei CS:GO also nicht 120, sondern 118.
> 
> Mit den Einstellungen sollte alles rund laufen.


kann ich versuchen, wobei es ja auch im Spiel "auf V-Sync" warten gibt, das hilft sowohl in CS:GO (siehe oben) als auch bei HoN (FPS technisch).

Aber ich stelle mir dann immer noch die Frage was G-Sync dann amcht? Schließlich kostet der Spaß 100-200€ Aufpreis...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. November 2017)

Der Spaß ist den Aufpreis ja auch wert, außer man hat ne Radeon.

G-Sync macht im Prinzip nix sichtbares anderes als "Vsync standalone", hat aber den Nachteil des Input Lags nicht.

Wie gesagt, Vsync immer im Treiber an machen und Framelimit immer im Spiel, sofern es geht.


----------



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der Spaß ist den Aufpreis ja auch wert, außer man hat ne Radeon.
> 
> G-Sync macht im Prinzip nix sichtbares anderes als "Vsync standalone", hat aber den Nachteil des Input Lags nicht.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Vsync immer im Treiber an machen und Framelimit immer im Spiel, sofern es geht.



Meintest du diese Option?
ich habe das jetzt auf Ein gestellt und es scheint meine FPS nicht mehr zu halbieren.

jetzt limitiert sich CS:GO von alleine auf 120FPS und es werden mir auch vom Monitor und Geforce Experience 120FPS angezeigt, KEIN TEARING mehr?!?!?!
selbes bei DIablo 3, es werden mir 120FPS vom Monitor und GF angezeigt.

Wieso zur hölle habe ich, wenn ich VSync in den Einstellungen von der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviere jetzt keine halbierten FPS mehr xD ?

Kleiner Nachtrag, wieso kann ich nicht mehr als 120Hz wählen?
Soltle es nicht genau andersrum sein?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. November 2017)

Thrale schrieb:


> Meintest du diese Option?
> ich habe das jetzt auf Ein gestellt und es scheint meine FPS nicht mehr zu halbieren.



Yes, sir. It works!



> jetzt limitiert sich CS:GO von alleine auf 120FPS und es werden mir auch vom Monitor und Geforce Experience 120FPS angezeigt, KEIN TEARING mehr?!?!?!
> selbes bei DIablo 3, es werden mir 120FPS vom Monitor und GF angezeigt.
> 
> Wieso zur hölle habe ich, wenn ich VSync in den Einstellungen von der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviere jetzt keine halbierten FPS mehr xD ?



Weil du jetzt mit G-Sync gesegnet bist.



> Kleiner Nachtrag, wieso kann ich nicht mehr als 120Hz wählen?
> Soltle es nicht genau andersrum sein?



Wo? Wenn G-Sync an ist und du kein Tearing mehr siehst bei 120 Fps, hast du auch 120 Hz.


----------



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

Aber G-Sync, war doch die ganze Zeit schon aktiviert... hää 
Naja solange es jetzt das tut was es soll bin ich ja happy, danke dafür!

Sorry die Fragen sollten getrennt und präziser formuliert sein.

In den Nvidia-Einstellungen (siehe Bild) kann ich maximal 120Hz auswählen, obwohl mein Monitor mehr packen sollte, nämlich 2560 x 1440 144Hz und wenn OC dann sogar 165Hz.
Aber wie zu sehen ist, kann ich nur 120Hz als obere Grenze wählen.

Die Frage mit dem genau andersrum bezog sich auf Vertical Sync.
Nachdem ich nun dieses aktiviert habe, halbieren sich meine FPS nicht mehr, dabei dachte ich immer das V-Sync in der Regel genau das Gegenteil hervorruft.
Und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso G-Sync nur bei aktivierten V-Sync funktioniert, sind das nicht zwei gegensätzliche Techniken?


----------



## chaotium (20. November 2017)

Also ich habe den PG279Q und ich muss kein VSync nutzen, ich hab immer die 165Hz zu verfügung.
Vllt packt das auch deine Graka nicht vom alter?


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2017)

Thrale schrieb:


> Die Frage mit dem genau andersrum bezog sich auf Vertical Sync.
> Nachdem ich nun dieses aktiviert habe, halbieren sich meine FPS nicht mehr, dabei dachte ich immer das V-Sync in der Regel genau das Gegenteil hervorruft.
> Und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso G-Sync nur bei aktivierten V-Sync funktioniert, sind das nicht zwei gegensätzliche Techniken?


Die Monitortechnologie bleibt Gsync und Vsync Ein fungiert als fps Begrenzer.

Zu den Hertz:
Die 165Hz funktionieren erst ab Maxwell.
Zu den 144Hz steht so explizit nicht weiter im Handbuch.


----------



## Thrale (20. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Monitortechnologie bleibt Gsync und Vsync Ein fungiert als fps Begrenzer.
> 
> Zu den Hertz:
> Die 165Hz funktionieren erst ab Maxwell.
> Zu den 144Hz steht so explizit nicht weiter im Handbuch.



ok, dann muss der Monitor noch bis nächstes Jahr warten um seine 165Hz auszuschöpfen.
Zu den 144Hz steht im Handbuch, dass er es bei 2560 x 1440 darstellen kann/soll (ohne OC), daher wunder ich mich wieso ich nur 120Hz angezeigt bekomme :/


Edit: nvm ich denke, dass auch 144Hz mit G-Sync bei der Karte nicht machbar sind...


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2017)

Irgendwo hatte ich dazu mal was gelesen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo.
Wobei der Unterschied ja nicht so gross ist und da du eh aufrüsten willst, würde ich damit leben.


----------



## 0ssi (21. November 2017)

Ist der Monitor per Display Port oder per HDMI Kabel angeschlossen ? Weil Letzteres kann glaube nur max. 120Hz.


----------



## Thrale (21. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ist der Monitor per Display Port oder per HDMI Kabel angeschlossen ? Weil Letzteres kann glaube nur max. 120Hz.



Im 1. Post ist ein Screenshot, wo man sehen kann, dass er via DP angeschlossen ist.
Es liegt voraussichtlich wirklich am "Alter" der Karte


----------



## JanoxHD (19. Dezember 2017)

Hey Manu, Danke erstmal für deinen Beitrag bei gsync hat mir echt geholfen ich habe jetzt mal eine andere frage undzwa  habe ich eine gtx 1080ti im nvidia treiber auf optimale leistung sie taktet so in Asc origins einfach runter wenn ich sie auf adaptiv stelle habe ich oft stand bilder hast du eine idee voran das liegt wärme probleme habe ich keine habe eine customwasserkühlung


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Dezember 2017)

Kann viele Gründe haben. Hoffe du meinst nicht "adaptive V-Sync". Habe bei mir eben nachgeschaut, die Funktion gibt es im aktuellen Treiber gar nicht mehr. Hast du denn den aktuellen? Laut Theorie sollte man dort V-Sync einfach auf "ein" stellen, wenn G-Sync immer aktiv bleiben soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2017)

doppelt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2017)

Thrale schrieb:


> Aber G-Sync, war doch die ganze Zeit schon aktiviert... hää
> Naja solange es jetzt das tut was es soll bin ich ja happy, danke dafür!


G-sync SYNCRONISIERT, V-sync LIMITIERT, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Funktionen.
Mit G-sync und ohne V-sync sind FPS über 120 oder 144 möglich und es teart vor sich hin



Thrale schrieb:


> ok, dann muss der Monitor noch bis nächstes Jahr warten um seine 165Hz auszuschöpfen.


Lass es, das Bild wird merklich schlechter. Meine Meinung


----------

